# Alardy goats kids from Saudi arabia



## Naef hajaya (Mar 25, 2010)

Alardy goats kids from Saudi arabia


----------



## Naef hajaya (Apr 2, 2010)

Why No replays for this post


----------



## Brody's Broodello (Apr 2, 2010)

Naef hajaya said:
			
		

> Whay No replays for this post


Wow I just came across this thread. I have never seen these before. Very cool!


----------



## Naef hajaya (Apr 9, 2010)

Brody's Broodello said:
			
		

> Naef hajaya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Rebbetzin (Apr 9, 2010)

Are the long ears to help keep them cooler in hot weather? They might be a great breed for here in Arizona. Are they ever exported?


----------



## Naef hajaya (Apr 9, 2010)

Rebbetzin said:
			
		

> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v643/Rebbetzin/Email icons/asking.gif Are the long ears to help keep them cooler in hot weather? They might be a great breed for here in Arizona. Are they ever exported?


I don't knwo if this breed exported out of saudi arabia , But you find this breed in Qatar and UAE and some states in arabian gulf .


----------



## Rebbetzin (Apr 9, 2010)

They are really cute! I love those long ears!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 9, 2010)

No Middle Eastern countries are certified as Hoof and Mouth or Scrapie free, so they can't be imported to the US.  
Currently only goats from Austrailia can be imported to the US.
(I tried....got the info from a USDA official over the phone.)
I contacted a couple exporters from Austrailia and ....no middle eastern breeds there to be exported.

I wanted Kamori....*sigh*


----------

